# 1967 Stingray



## Dan the bike man

Hello I am being offered this bike for $750 delivered by the seller to me. It is all original except the tires. Little paint loss. Is this a fair price? Too much? please advise. Thank you.


----------



## Oldnut

*67 deluxe stingray*

Would have to see more Picts.paint and the screen on the guard are the value factors.a 65-66 would be more desirable and 67s are usually cheaper.really get some more Picts.top bar paint condition kills these bikes.750 seems high unless it's perfect.and ask if he has the original tires there's a lot of the value there too.


----------



## Dan the bike man

The paint and decals are all very nice. I am looking for a 1967 in particular but don't want to over pay at least not by too much. Here's a blow up of the chain guard to show the writing is nice.


----------



## Social Suicide

If it is worth the money to you, then buy it. You overpay every time you walk into McDonald's. Did you want it? Did you feel better?(loaded question)


----------



## rlhender

I have some early Ray's if interested

Rick


----------



## invesions

$750 seems a bit high for that year and style. Although, it does appear to be in great condition, which certainly helps value.

 My two cents worth... I'd see what other members on here can offer you before pulling the trigger.  Good luck!


----------



## jpromo

I'd agree; condition looks top but the price is high for a '67.


----------



## Dan the bike man

Thank you all. I'm glad I asked. Since I am looking for a 1967 Deluxe model what is a fair price for an original (lets say except the tires since many bikes had them replaced) stingray? I'm just looking for a range IF everything is correct and fairly nice, please. I'm not looking for a deal, just a fair price when I see it. Thank you.


----------



## invesions

I think you could find a nice one between $300-$500, depending how much you want to search.  If the bike has a shifter and original tires, it could change which side of the price spectrum you fall on.  As always, condition is a large factor as well.   Good luck & enjoy the search!


----------



## Dan the bike man

invesions said:


> I think you could find a nice one between $300-$500, depending how much you want to search.  If the bike has a shifter and original tires, it could change which side of the price spectrum you fall on.  As always, condition is a large factor as well.   Good luck & enjoy the search!




 I was thinking $500. I'm not in a big hurry. I'll try to go to Ann Arbor in April and look for a better priced one. It's not like I'll ride it, so why spend too much, right?


----------



## jpromo

Yeah, for 3-500 at the big swaps you can come up with a nice one. This is definitely a prime example, though; you may not find many nicer '67 single speeds. Also, is this everybody's favorite local craigslist hound, Bill, in Shelby?


----------



## Dan the bike man

Not sure who you mean "is this Bill" I'm Daniel. The bike was on eBay for sale in Melvindale MI. The seller is Koolbikes I don't know the sellers name.


----------



## KenC

I may be selling this 67, not 100% sure but I just picked up a clean 66 and I don't need both, the bike is all original except for the repro tires. I don't think the streamers are still on it, it's been in storage since the ex moved out and I have to get it out and see.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER

If it was up to me I would hold off for the shows coming up this spring.Memory lane always has these rays and you can bargain.


----------



## koolbikes

*Vintage Original July 1967 20" Schwinn Deluxe Stingray Bicycle J39-1 Sky Blue*

The 1967 Sting-ray Deluxe bike is original paint, no touch-ups, and it's a two speed coaster brake. The tires are original NOS Schwinn "seconds".
The J39-1 was made in 1965 thru 1968 only and the 1967 and 1968 models were only year with the front caliper brake. This might not mean much to the layman, but those that are serious collectors know the significance and scarcity of this model. 

Oh yea, this is definitely not BILL.


----------



## videoranger

The Blue color is very desirable in top condition with only very minor scrapes and no fading. A clean chaingaurd with near perfect original screen is definately a plus. Two speed with front brake and original clean wheels, pedals, sissy bar, seat and handle bars would make this a very desirable 67. If you could buy it for$450- $500 a crazy good buy and $600 that would be super, but at $700 or $750 still a good find for a top condition early Stingray Deluxe two speed with front brake in a great color. It is not really very easy to find nice original ones. If you had to replace components you lose originality and can spend a lot more, but a super nice original will always be hard to find and are really nice to own and admire. Looks to be a nice one and purchase decision probably depends on available hobby cash in hand. For me I love the two speeds and also the 3 speed sticks shifts and consider great original paint (lime, violet, sky blue, coppertone) and great original components as my top picks for Stingrays. I think it's best to buy bikes you really love and can afford and spending a little extra for the best around has it's rewards. Also the front caliper brake on J-39 was available on Deluxe models in 1965: 

Deluxe Sting-ray
•A great new fun bike with a handsome array of equipment. New streamlined deluxe Sting-ray saddle, nylon studded whitewall rear tire, Sting-Ray handlebars, chrome plated fenders, extra large rear reflector. Flamboyant Lime, Radiant Coppertone, Sky blue or violet.
•J39 Deluxe Sting-Ray, coaster brake..........$56.95
 •J39 Deluxe Sting-Ray, 3-speed................$56.95
 •J39 Deluxe Sting-Ray, 2-speed coaster brake with front caliper brake..$56.95

My original lime 65 deluxe has the 2speed overdrive and front caliper brake .


----------



## koolbikes

videoranger said:


> The Blue color is very desirable in top condition with only very minor scrapes and no fading. A clean chaingaurd with near perfect original screen is definately a plus. Two speed with front brake and original clean wheels, pedals, sissy bar, seat and handle bars would make this a very desirable 67. If you could buy it for$450- $500 a crazy good buy and $600 that would be super, but at $700 or $750 still a good find for a top condition early Stingray Deluxe two speed with front brake in a great color. It is not really very easy to find nice original ones. If you had to replace components you lose originality and can spend a lot more, but a super nice original will always be hard to find and are really nice to own and admire. Looks to be a nice one and purchase decision probably depends on available hobby cash in hand. For me I love the two speeds and also the 3 speed sticks shifts and consider great original paint (lime, violet, sky blue, coppertone) and great original components as my top picks for Stingrays. I think it's best to buy bikes you really love and can afford and spending a little extra for the best around has it's rewards. Also the front caliper brake on J-39 was available on Deluxe models in 1965:
> 
> Deluxe Sting-ray
> •A great new fun bike with a handsome array of equipment. New streamlined deluxe Sting-ray saddle, nylon studded whitewall rear tire, Sting-Ray handlebars, chrome plated fenders, extra large rear reflector. Flamboyant Lime, Radiant Coppertone, Sky blue or violet.
> •J39 Deluxe Sting-Ray, coaster brake..........$56.95
> •J39 Deluxe Sting-Ray, 3-speed................$56.95
> •J39 Deluxe Sting-Ray, 2-speed coaster brake with front caliper brake..$56.95
> 
> My original lime 65 deluxe has the 2speed overdrive and front caliper brake .




Videoranger,
Good Info. 
WoW ! I've never seen a '65 with a front caliper but it's listed in the Schwinn catalog. 
But '66 didn't come with one, interesting.
Also, the  1965 J39 3-spd was $64.95 and the 2-spd w/ frt. brk. was $66.95 making the 2-spd w/ frt. brk. the top of the Deluxe Sting-ray Line.


----------



## videoranger

It's interesting how the early catalog prices and later magazine ad prices changed by $10 on the J39 2 speed in 65. Wonder if costs increased or popularity let them charge more.


----------



## koolbikes

videoranger said:


> It's interesting how the early catalog prices and later magazine ad prices changed by $10 on the J39 2 speed in 65. Wonder if costs increased or popularity let them charge more.





These Are Fair Trade Prices In States Where Fair Trade Laws Apply. In Other States These Are Suggested Prices. Priced by Zone Retail ...  J39-1 Zone 3 was $69.95 (overdrive only).


----------



## Espresso

Hi folks, I know this is an old thread but shouldn't the seat for a 67 deluxe be a tuft? I have a couple and had to sell when the economy took a dump and now back in search of my first 67 in 10 years.


----------



## REC

After reading this through, I am curious as to the seat on this one - This was said to be an original '67 model bike, and I believe the guy it came from. My Coppertone '66 has the "deep tufted" seat, but I am reasonably sure the ('67) doesn't. I got the '66 from him as well. The Purple '66 appears to have the "deep tufted" seat too
'67:




'66:



'66


 
REC


----------



## Will08

rlhender said:


> I have some early Ray's if interested
> 
> Rick



I'm looking for for an early ray


----------



## kasper

rlhender said:


> I have some early Ray's if interested
> 
> Rick



hey I was wondering what early rays do you have and are you interested in selling any of them?


----------



## kasper

1967 should have come with the "smoothie" seat which was also used on the 65 ray. but schwinn did use other seats at this time being that a 66 deluxe has a deep tufted seat and a 68 fastback did also. schwinn used mismatched parts through the earlier years. correct me if I'm wrong but a ribbed seat non deep tufted could have been correct for 67.


----------



## T. W. Day

Well, I'm back. The thread I started back in 2017 looking for Stingray parts. I had some life situations take precedence over my bike restoration. Anyway, I have had the frame and forks sandblasted and I'm ready to work on the restoration. It is a Stingray Deluxe. I'm looking for correct fenders, sprocket, crank, gooseneck, handlebars, sissy bar and rims. I have the originals but unfortunately they are rusted beyond repair. They were in a bucket and the shed leaked. So much for that. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks, T.W.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

Some would say they would have been overpriced new !, but look at the prices our "Graills" bring now..

Hmmm...I might put this on a T shirt,  lol


----------

